

Is it worth paying 5$/month for the ad-free social network App.net? I think yes. - digitalsirocco
http://digitalsirocco.tumblr.com/post/42601800495/app-net-zahlen-sich-3-70-euro-monat-fuer-das-werbefreie

======
zoowar
Is it spam free?

~~~
digitalsirocco
since you choose the accounts you follow: yes and no :) I didn´t notice any
@reply-spam by now. Main problem is, that a lot of users are crossposting from
Twitter, so you hardly find exclusive content.

